# New guy in Southern Ohio



## Blueflint (Apr 19, 2016)

Just a quick intro. I was around bees in the 1980's a little but that is the extent of my experience. Luckily I have a brother in law with hives. I just set up my first hive, a single deep brood box. I received my 3# package Friday evening and installed them mid morning on Saturday. I have done extensive reading here on Beesource and at Bush Farms. Great info to digest. Since my package had been together for at least 3 days, probably longer, I decided to release the queen on introduction. I removed the cork and quickly put her cage between two frames. I had 4 frames out, dumped in the bee package and gently reinstalled the frames and closed up the hive. I am using an entry feeder and an entry reducer. The following evening, I did a quick inspection, removing the queen cage. I gently pulled up the frames, noticing they had already started to pull out cells and I could already see a lemon color stores being added. On the third frame, I saw the queen, she looked fine and I gently reinstalled that frame and closed up the hive. After a couple days, I see the entry feeder is down a couple inches and I notice quite a bit of activity at the entry, quite a few bees coming in from the field. So far, they look good. I have another deep brood box in waiting and will add that when I see it is needed. Updates and questions will follow I am sure. -Tony


----------



## Rob S (Nov 8, 2005)

Hey Tony! Looks very good...The trick is to keep the bees going without working too hard!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource and congratulations on getting started. Looks good!


----------



## R. Andrews (Apr 19, 2016)

Hi Tony, glad to have another new-Bee join. I did today also. I should get my nuc on May 14th if the weather holds. I have built all my hive stuff except the smoker and hive tool. I am glad to hear you have started your hive already. Good luck on the road to beekeeping. I will see what you post next. Ray


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Tony!


----------

